# More from Baytown...



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Overall it was a great experience, but it was almost over before it began. Friday morning I was 100' down the track when an alcohol funny car took a bead on me. I reacted as a normal person would and when I turned I took a bad fall in a (mostly) dry retention ditch. I hit really hard giving myself up to save the equipment. The wind was knocked out of me and as I staggered back to the wall I noticed everything was exceptionally bright. A friend was shooting next to me and came over and immediately sat me down. He said my pupils were dilated . I got a little ride in the ambulance and they took vitals, hydrated me and let me cool down. Nothing was stopping me from getting back. I was back for the next class of cars with a sprained wrist and not a mark on the camera, but I was a little whoozie most of the day.

As expected it was hot, loud and dirty. Shot below is rubber soot on me after the event was over. Much more to come on this thread.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Glad your OK. Nice shot


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

On Friday the "lessons" began almost immediately. I was to shoot individual vehicles getting a keeper for every single one of them. Manual mode only 1/500 5.6/6.3. Fill the frame, but not too much.

An hour in he pulled my card and took it back to the media room to evaluate. He came back and said I was shooting a little high in the frame and I could tighten it up a smidge. He also told me to lose auto ISO and I needed to tell him why by the end of the day. I had move over to the spectator side with the sun at my back when he said let's go just before the evening session of pros. We were going to use what little sun was left to side light the cars.

NHRA banned flashes from the starting line last year. Everyone is frustrated with it. As all the guys went to their 500mm f/4s I stuck with the 70-200 I had to get closer, but I was shooting the only one shooting in RAW and that gave me a distinct advantage in post. Score one for the newbie. Despite the fall I held my own on day 1.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Wow, really nice. Can almost feel those cylinders lighting off with the nitro.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

The shots look great to me. Love those flame shots.


----------

